# Premium or not?



## MissCrissy (Apr 6, 2006)

Sometimes I buy Emily premium foods like Science Diet and other times I just get her Dog Chow. She doesn't seem to notice a difference. I don't either except for the price. Why should I buy her premium food? Maybe I'll just start buying liver and cooking that for her. LOL!


----------



## Cleo's_Mommy (Apr 10, 2006)

Well, some foods are just better quality than others. I prefer foods that don't have a lot of fillers and such, but it's ultimately up to you are you dogs, I guess ;-)


----------



## papillon806 (Apr 10, 2006)

I would not consider Science Diet a premium food. If you read the ingredients label, you will see that it has the SAME ingredients as a grocery-store brand dog food, they just charge you a billion times more. Isn't that horrible?


----------



## GSD lover (Apr 8, 2006)

yeah just look at the ingredients. my professor (dog trainer) says the best food is the food that has ingredients that you can read and understand what they are. but like i said, my dogs eat kibbles n' bits and are healthy as can be.


----------



## luvmylabsami (Apr 11, 2006)

My vet said Royal Canine for Sami but it was giving the runs. I tried other premium dog food but she didn't like it. She likes Purina Beneful & Purina 1 so I mix them. Honestly she doesn't eat much dog food, it's available fresh everyday to her and she eats a little. I have done research and from what I have found out foods without additives and preservatives are best for dogs. And human food is healthy if not given scraps and fatty foods. So, sami eats lean cuts of meats and veggies. ( I don't give her onions, grapes, chocolate ect..food known NOT to be givin to dogs.) She loves cheese, asparagus, green beans....so far she is in excellent health. My vet told me to make sure she gets Vitamin C everyday , labs need it...I tried the pills as suggest but they to gave her the runs so I just give her foods rich in vitamin c and it has worked out well so far.

Amy


----------



## papillon806 (Apr 10, 2006)

luvmylabsami said:


> I have done research and from what I have found out foods without additives and preservatives are best for dogs.


Um..you say that but Purina Beneful and Purina 1 are full of both of those....the beneful even has colored dye added to it and has preservatives that are proven carcinogens!


----------



## luvmylabsami (Apr 11, 2006)

My dog hardily eats any dog food..I think it is all crap however ,I make it available but she eats lunch and dinner with us. What I meant in my post was that lean cuts of meat and veggies are what I feel is best for my dog!


----------



## luvmylabsami (Apr 11, 2006)

papillon806 said:


> Um..you say that but Purina Beneful and Purina 1 are full of both of those....the beneful even has colored dye added to it and has preservatives that are proven carcinogens!


I also didn't say I was and EXPERT at being able to tell what is in dog food so maybe the ones I have choose my have that stuff in them. All I was saying the research I have done and also talked with a few breeders that lean cuts of meat and Certain human food is healthier for dogs. Atleast ,I know what the ingredients in meat and veggies so that is what I choose to feed my dog and she is very healthy and happy. NOW if someone knows a dog food that doesn't contain those bad ingredients..please let me know and I will offer my dog that. Like I said I don't know half the ingredients in dog food.

 Amy


----------



## papillon806 (Apr 10, 2006)

There are many foods that do not contain harmful things as we stated above. Check out www.naturapet.com, www.solidgoldhealth.com, or www.timberwolforganics.com. These are all great dog food companies who dedicate their time to making sure the foods are healthful, and free of preservatives and artificial additives.  Also, I would recommend reading this: "What's really in your dog food" http://home.earthlink.net/~astrology/petfood.htm


----------



## NewfCrazy (Apr 13, 2006)

There are lots of benefits to feeding a higher quality food. You can feed less, which saves money even though the higher quality foods are more expensive. You don't have to supplement the food either.

I think that what you feed your dogs depends on your dog, what you can afford, and availability. Until I got newfs, I fed all my dogs really cheap food like Old Roy. All of my dogs have been very healthy, but I also supplemented their food with table scraps and vitamins and such. My first newf got Pedigree because that's what was in my contract and I thought that was a decent food, but I also supplemented that with Omega 3. After she passed away, I started doing research into dog food, along with other things, to see if there was something I could have done better.

Some dogs are allergic to the fillers like wheat and corn, and some can't digest the food properly and some have really sensitive tummies that can't handle certain foods. If you try to feed a premium food and your dog won't eat it, then it doesn't do much good to buy the premium.  

After all my research, I decided on Solid Gold but I have to order it online and have it shipped to me because I live in the boonies and the closest place that carries it is over 2 hours away. I had been feeding Eagle Pack because a feed store in the next town over carries that, but when I kept having to switch formulas because he'd be out of my normal, I decided that it was better to order what I wanted online than to be switching foods constantly.


----------



## luvmylabsami (Apr 11, 2006)

papillon806 said:


> There are many foods that do not contain harmful things as we stated above. Check out www.naturapet.com, www.solidgoldhealth.com, or www.timberwolforganics.com. These are all great dog food companies who dedicate their time to making sure the foods are healthful, and free of preservatives and artificial additives.  Also, I would recommend reading this: "What's really in your dog food" http://home.earthlink.net/~astrology/petfood.htm


Thank you! I will check those out! I don't want to give Sami anything bad on purpose. Thanks for your info.
Amy


----------



## luvmylabsami (Apr 11, 2006)

NewfCrazy, Thank you for your information! Any suggestions for a lab dog food?

Thanks,Amy


----------



## NewfCrazy (Apr 13, 2006)

When someone asks me what I like, I say Solid Gold. That doesn't mean its the best food for every dog.  My dog Sheena lived to be 16 years old, her only health problem ever was that she went deaf at about 10 years old. She ate Old Roy and Atta Boy (local store brand) her whole life. I kind of equate dog food to people food - some people can eat junk food their whole life and stay healthy. Another person eating the exact opposite (all health foods) could die at 25 of a heart attack.

Here's a site that tells you how to read the dog food labels, and then has a listing of the ingredients of most any dog food:

http://www.doberdogs.com/menu.html

And here's Solid Gold's website:
http://www.solidgoldhealth.com/


----------



## luvmylabsami (Apr 11, 2006)

How can one make their own dog food? I make treats for my dog but wouldn't know where to begin with dog food...any ideas? After reading the article at http://home.earthlink.net/~astrology/petfood.htm , confuses me more on foods for your dog. It's gross what they put in some dog foods..sad well you 'll be happy to know that the dog food I mention above is in the garbage. Sami won't be getting that anymore. 

Thank you for the link to the article! I am going to send i to all my friends and family with pets.

Thanks,
Amy


----------



## NewfCrazy (Apr 13, 2006)

You could try this site
http://www.ehow.com/how_12697_make-homemade-dog.html

I just googled "Homemade Dog Food" and it came up with all sorts of sites.


----------



## luvmylabsami (Apr 11, 2006)

I got Sami Eagle Pack dog food today after all I read and reading all dog food ingredients at the pet store today. Tell me if this is strange, I put the food in her bowl, she started smelling it and then rubbing the side of her face in it..after a few times doing this I put some dog food in my hand and she ate it. What does this mean, if anything??? Like I said before she she is given dog food but eats dinners with us, today roast beef (no fat) asparagus with a little cheese and she had some fresh pineapples. This was after she did this to her new dog food. I just don't know what to think. She is very healthy, happy playfull dog. Any suggestions? Also, I have read Brocoilli is bad for dogs, is this true? No grapes, raisins or onions, I have read these are bad too and we all know chocolate is. What about the others I mentioned? I just don't feed them to her. Any inputs? Thanks,
Amy


----------



## luvmylabsami (Apr 11, 2006)

Thank you! I will check that site out now!!! Thanks Soooo much NewFCrazy!
Amy


----------



## dog_whisper (Apr 15, 2006)

luvmylabsami said:


> I got Sami Eagle Pack dog food today after all I read and reading all dog food ingredients at the pet store today. Tell me if this is strange, I put the food in her bowl, she started smelling it and then rubbing the side of her face in it..after a few times doing this I put some dog food in my hand and she ate it. What does this mean, if anything??? Like I said before she she is given dog food but eats dinners with us, today roast beef (no fat) asparagus with a little cheese and she had some fresh pineapples. This was after she did this to her new dog food. I just don't know what to think. She is very healthy, happy playfull dog. Any suggestions? Also, I have read Brocoilli is bad for dogs, is this true? No grapes, raisins or onions, I have read these are bad too and we all know chocolate is. What about the others I mentioned? I just don't feed them to her. Any inputs? Thanks,
> Amy





i wish i could be there to train and teach every dog..


----------



## NewfCrazy (Apr 13, 2006)

I don't know why she rubbed her face in the food. Maybe she really liked the smell?


----------



## cheronape (May 13, 2006)

I currently own 5 dogs, 2pomeranians, a chihuahua/min pin, a lab mix, and a Golden/Boxer. I have been feeding them Purina Pro Plan their entire lives until recently.. I found that my two Larger breeds appear to be allergic to it.. My vet suggested Nature's Variety Raw Instinct Grain free Food does anyone have any experience with this brand of food.. I was told that it is considered all natural


----------



## dfogg (Jun 10, 2006)

This site best about Dog FooD


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

...That's not a site... it's a search engine. Are you real?

If you want to learn about dog food ingredients, I recommend http://www.dogfoodproject.com


----------



## OwnedBySix (Jun 12, 2006)

Flint River Ranch is my first choice of food to feed...but as it is a bit pricy, and my husband has recently become disabled...well, we've switched to Drs. Foster and Smith mixed with Pedigree. I know...yuk on the Pedigree...but my dogs DO enjoy it and tolerate it well. Can't wait to be unpoor and get back to my weekly order from FRR!

I disagree with SD being considered premium though...boy they sure do have alot of people fooled, don't they?


----------



## Killerdrgn (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey does anyone know about Nutro Ultra Extra Holistic Food. Do any of you know if this is any good? Here is the website http://www.nutroproducts.com Tell me if you guys think if its any good. The pet store person recommended this to me over new science diet.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Check out Cheetah's post, and this The Dog Food Project - Menadione (Vitamin K3). I had Elsa on Nutro until I found out is contained Menadione Sodium.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I had my dog Eevee on the Nutro Ultra, until I found out the place they get their fish from add Ethoxyquin before shipping, thus making it ok for Nutro to omit it from their ingredient label (If Nutro themselves didn't put something in, they don't have to list it, no matter if it's a pesticide or a rubber stabilizer). >X.x;<

I feed her Canidae now, a food that's tested negative for Ethoxyquin, and doesn't have anything questionable on the label.


----------



## Killerdrgn (Apr 11, 2006)

damnit i just bought a bunch, i hope a month of this stuff isn't going to have negative effects. i guess i'll try buying some of the timberwolf stuff or something later on in the month. Which of the suggested sites has a good large breed puppy formula or something good for siberian husky puppies.


----------

